# Frankia 630



## Ronbo (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi All, Does anyone have a handbook or tech info on a 1992 Frankia 630 on a Fiat Ducato chassis. as a newbie I stupidly bought the second van I saw and it came with no literature at all. I must be the sole owner of a van of this make and vintage as I have searched in vain for info. I hope someone out there can help this self confessed idiot.


----------



## MichalW (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,

It looks like I did the same 1,5 years later. Got the 1991 model with no manuals at all. No replies to the original post doesn't look too promising, but maybe someone got hold of any manuals in the mean time. Everything inside is in german which doesn't help at all. If there's no one to help I'll try to post here my findings, coz I'm planning just to stick my fingers everywhere I can. 
Thanks for any info in advance.

Mick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried asking Frankia? Alan.


----------



## MichalW (Mar 30, 2010)

My girlfriend got email back from Frankia saying that they can't help us. Also rang Cranham today and they would only get the manuals from frankia, so no luck either. 

On a good note I found water pump (shurflo 2009) and managed to connect water supply hose to it and it works ok  Toilet (Thetford) works and flushes ok. 

Now, I couldn't get boiler and Trumatic heating started. They're both gas I believe as there is copper plumbing running to it. 
There is air blowing from heating holes all around though if i turn thermostat knob... and two led's lit: green one and red one with gas flame symbol crossed. (there is gas in the tanks coz cooker works).

Fresh water tank level led's not showing anything despite tank full 80%. Battery level and charging led's not showing anythig too... 

More poking about later today after work...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are the boiler and the heater all one and do they run on gas, if so is there a cover on the external exhaust vent. It will not run with the cover in place. 

I am sure between us we will have all the info you need if you can tell us the makes and models of all the equipment you need manuals for. People will refer you to links for some manuals and many would be willing to photocopy and post to you for any which cannot be found online. The Frankia one will be tricky although Frankia manuals are slim volumes with little useful info in them anyway, Alan.


----------



## MichalW (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, boiler and heater are separate and they run on gas.

Boiler is Truma 50 bar Series 1, which manual you can find here: http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/boiler/boiler.html
and it works. I did as advised in some other thread to prime it with water by opening sink and bathroom taps until it stops spitting. After about 5 min I had hot water flowing 

Heater is Trumatic SL 5002 / 3, manual here http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/trumatic_s/s_5002.html
and it works apart from the fact, that to get ignition I had to pull batteries out and put them back in while pressing the dial down, otherwise it wouldn't start up. That will need to be looked at later.

Hopefully I'll get more time to explore things over the weekend.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

Have you tried asking Spinneys of Knutsford?? They've been Frankia dealers for quiet a while:

Spinneys Motorhomes

HTH

Trev


----------

